# A/C Load-Factor List



## Zipper730 (Sep 4, 2018)

This will probably prove useful eventually, so I'll put it up in case anybody someday wants it. Others should feel free to add figures for other aircraft that they know, and also I would advise that people feel free to discuss the figures.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 4, 2018)

Could you explain your terms?


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 5, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Could you explain your terms?


Design weight appears to be the weight load for which the specified g-load can be applied without causing structural failure. Maximum takeoff weight is exactly what it sounds like.

The load factors are divided into ultimate and normal: Ultimate is the amount the plane can take before coming apart, and normal-rated is the g-load that could be reliably pulled without causing any form of damage.


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 14, 2018)

For the current listing I ordered them by the maximum takeoff weight. Providing more than one aircraft have equal maximum takeoff weights, then the design with the lowest design weight will be listed first.

.-.-.-.-.-.-*Designations*-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.--.-.-..-.-.-.-*Weights*.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.*Load Factor*
British-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-American.-.-.-.-.-.-Design Weight.-.-MTOW-.-.-.-.Normal/Ultimate

Seafire Mk.IIIC.-.-.-.-.-.-.N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-7300 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-.-7088 lbs**-.-.*6.60g / 9.9g
Spitfire Mk.IX-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-7240 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-.-7240 lbs.-.-.-6.67g / 10.0g
Martlet Mk.V.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-FM-1 Wildcat.-.-.-.7000 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-.7360 lbs-.-.-.7.33g / 11.0g
Tomahawk Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.-P-40****-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-6835 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-.-7650 lbs-.-.-8.00g / 12.0g
Hurricane Mk.II.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.7600 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-.7800 lbs-.-.-.7.13g / 10.7g
Airacobra Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.-.-P-39D****.-.-.-.-.-.-.-7400 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-.-8170 lbs-.-.-8.00g / 12.0g
Mustang Mk.I/IA.-.-.-.-.-.P-51*****-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-7836 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-.-8660 lbs.-.-.-8.00g / 12.0g
Whirlwind Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-10200 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.10380 lbs.-.-.6.67g / 10.0g
Corsair Mk.I.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.F4U-1.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-11110 lbs-.-.N/A
Typhoon Mk.IA.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-10500 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-11350 lbs.-.-7.67g / 11.5g
Hellcat Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-F6F-3-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-11000 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.-11350 lbs.-.-9.00g / 13.5g
Tempest Mk.V-.-.-.-.-.-.-.N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-12000 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.11640 lbs***.-.9.33g / 14.0g
Firefly Mk. III-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-11500 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.12210 lbs.-.-6.00g / 9.0g
Thunderbolt Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.P-47D-22.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-12430 lbs-.-.8.00g / 12.0g
Barracuda Mk.I.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.12000 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-12750 lbs.-.-6.00g / 9.0g
Vengeance Mk.II.-.-.-.-.-A-31.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.11040 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.12960 lbs.-.-9.00g / 13.5g
Firebrand F.I.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-13700 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.13630 lbs***-.-7.20g / 10.8g
Tarpon GR Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.-TBF-1 Avenger.-.-N/A-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.15096 lbs-.-.N/A
Lightning Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.-.-.P-38D****-.-.-.-.-.-.-.14450 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-15200 lbs-.-.7.47g / 11.2g
Maryland Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.-.-.XA-22******.-.-.-.-.-.15800 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.-17540 lbs.-.-4.00g / 6.0g
Welkin Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.17800 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-17540 lbs***-.-5.47g / 8.2g
Mosquito F Mk.II.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-18500 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.-19780 lbs.-.-5.33g / 8.0g
Boston Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-DB-7******-.-.-.-.-.-.-19750 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.-20450 lbs.-.-4.00g / 6.0g
Beaufort Mk.IV.-.-.-.-.-.-.N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-17000 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.-21521 lbs.-.-6.27g / 9.4g
Ventura Mk.I.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-B-34****.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-22500 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.-22500 lbs-.-.4.00g / 6.0g
Hampden Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-23500 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.-23500 lbs.-.-3.27g / 4.9g
Beaufighter TF Mk.X.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.25120 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-25120 lbs.-.-5.67g / 8.5g
Marauder Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.-.-B-26A-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-26340 lbs.-.-N/A
Mitchell Mk.I.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-B-25B-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-26500 lbs-.-.N/A
Whitley Mk.V-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.32000 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-33420 lbs.-.-3.27g / 4.9g
Catalina Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-PBY-5-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-34000 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-34000 lbs.-.-2.53g / 3.8g
Lerwick Mk.I.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.35000 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-35000 lbs.-.-2.47g / 3.7g
Wellington Mk.X.-.-.-.-.-.N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-36500 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-36500 lbs.-.-.2.80g / 4.2g
Buckingham Mk.I-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.34000 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-36550 lbs.-.-4.33g / 6.5g
Warwick Mk.II.-.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.49000 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.49000 lbs.-.-3.00g / 4.5g
Fortress Mk.I-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-B-17C-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-53200 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-53200 lbs.-.-2.80g / 4.2g
Liberator Mk.III.-.-.-.-.-.-B-24D-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-56000 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.56000 lbs.-.-.2.67g / 4.0g
Sunderland Mk. III-.-.-.-.N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-58000 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.58000 lbs-.-.-2.80g / 4.2g
Halifax Mk.II.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.60000 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.60000 lbs.-.-.3.00g / 4.5g
Lancaster Mk.I.-.-.-.-.-.-.N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-63000 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.-63000 lbs.-.-3.00g / 4.5g
Lancaster Mk.II-.-.-.-.-.-.N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-63000 lbs.-.-.-.-.-.-63000 lbs.-.-3.00g / 4.5g
Coronado Mk.I.-.-.-.-.-.-.PB2Y-3-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-66000 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-66000 lbs.-.-2.93g / 4.4g
Stirling Mk.III-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-N/A.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.70000 lbs-.-.-.-.-.-70000 lbs.-.-2.67g / 4.0g

*Footnotes*
* I'm not sure how design weight is heavier than maximum takeoff, but...
** The Tomahawk 1 doesn't appear to match-up to any American P-40 variant
** The RAF Airacobra is similar to our P-39D except that the cannon is different
** The RAF Lightning doesn't match up to any USAAF variant
** The RAF Ventura Mk.I doesn't appear to match up to any American B-34 variant
*** The initial P-51 variant has no letter attached to it (P-51 Flat)
**** The Martin Maryland was only given the designation XA-22 in the USA as it was never used operationally.
**** The RAF Boston is based on the Douglas DB-7, which is the progenitor of the A-20


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 14, 2018)

These numbers are pretty crocked. For the B-26 the DGW is 26,734 lbs. according to T.O. No. 01-35EA-1, March 1942.
Normal gross load is listed at 28,706 lbs.
Max alternate load is 33,326 lbs.
In a later edition the pilot's notes carry a caveat against take offs if above 36,500 lbs
Max G-load is -1.5/+3.5 up to 31,000 lbs, -1.5/+2.5 above 31,000 lbs., 
Not sure if this is the load factor or only the safe operating limits.


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 14, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> * I'm not sure how design weight is heavier than maximum takeoff, but...
> ** The initial P-40 variant has no letter attached to it (P-40 Flat)
> ** The initial P-51 variant has no letter attached to it (P-51 Flat)
> *** The RAF Airacobra is similar to our P-39D except that the cannon is different
> ...



*The Tomahawk MK 1 was not quite equivalent to any P-40. Differences in armor, self sealing tanks and minor equipment fell between the US P-40 models.
The P-40 (no letter) only had a single .30 cal gun in each wing and no protection. 
** the Mustang I and IA were different models. They had different armament and different model Allison engines. 
The Ventura I was the original paid for in cash Ventura, The B-34 came in with lend lease. The Ventura I used 1850hp R-2800 engines, later Venturas used 2000hp engines (B-27 used 1700 Wright R-2600s) 

**** If you have Boston that grosses 20,000lbs it has R-2600 engines and not the R-1830 engines of the DB-7. Confusing things is there were DB-7As and DB-7Bs
which were quite different than the original DB-7. 

***** In the early days when the B-25*B *gained 3900lbs gross over the B-25*A *and the B-26A was running light itself (like two 30 cal guns and three .50 cal guns and 200 rounds per .50 cal gun).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 15, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> These numbers are pretty crocked.


I'm not entirely surprised.


> For the B-26 the DGW is 26,734 lbs. according to T.O. No. 01-35EA-1, March 1942.
> Normal gross load is listed at 28,706 lbs.
> Max alternate load is 33,326 lbs.
> In a later edition the pilot's notes carry a caveat against take offs if above 36,500 lbs
> Max G-load is -1.5/+3.5 up to 31,000 lbs, -1.5/+2.5 above 31,000 lbs.


On all variants?



Shortround6 said:


> The Tomahawk MK 1 was not quite equivalent to any P-40. Differences in armor, self sealing tanks and minor equipment fell between the US P-40 models.


That's good to know, I'll amend that.


> ** the Mustang I and IA were different models. They had different armament and different model Allison engines.


I'm not sure which one is listed


> The Ventura I was the original paid for in cash Ventura, The B-34 came in with lend lease. The Ventura I used 1850hp R-2800 engines, later Venturas used 2000hp engines (B-27 used 1700 Wright R-2600s)


So it doesn't neatly fit into any category?


> **** If you have Boston that grosses 20,000lbs it has R-2600 engines and not the R-1830 engines of the DB-7. Confusing things is there were DB-7As and DB-7Bs
> which were quite different than the original DB-7.


Didn't know that, but I thought the A-20 could only take 3.0/4.5g?


> ***** In the early days when the B-25*B *gained 3900lbs gross over the B-25*A *and the B-26A was running light itself (like two 30 cal guns and three .50 cal guns and 200 rounds per .50 cal gun).


Now that's pretty informative!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 15, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> On all variants?


Just B-26 and B-26A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 16, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Just B-26 and B-26A.


I meant load factor. Basically I'm curious if I should put 31000 pounds as a design gross-weight and 3.5 x 1.5 for that, and for GTOW, should I put 28706 or 33326?


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 25, 2019)

Greg Boeser


S
 Shortround6

I'm looking into something else, why are the design weights higher than the MTOW's in some of the aircraft listed? That makes no sense at all...


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 26, 2019)

Maybe the chart is crocked.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

